
10 reasons to ignore computer science degrees - tonyedgecombe
https://www.cio.com/article/3293010/hiring-and-staffing/10-reasons-to-ignore-computer-science-degrees.html
======
tomohawk
It's also annoying how many job interviews are encrusted with CS oriented
questions that have little to do with most jobs. There's a place for CS
theory, of course, but these days when hiring I look for engineers, not
scientists. Engineers are disciplined and know the science, but tend to be
more application oriented. It doesn't matter to an engineer if the theory may
say that something is hard - the real challenge is to succeed despite that.

A team that has a mix of people with CS and engineering backgrounds tends to
balance things out pretty well. The engineers tend be more in the git'r done
category, and the CSists tend to pump the brakes a bit and seek an elegant
solution. Between those two vectors, we get pretty good results.

